# Best Sub $5 Cigars



## Giantsbran1227 (Feb 21, 2010)

I would love some recommendations. When I go to the shop I usually just get whatever catches my attention. Any sub five dollar favorites you would recommend?


----------



## Kook (Apr 20, 2010)

CAO Brazilia Go! is one of my go to sticks.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Padron 2000 (Maduro or natural) 

CAO La Traviata (Maduro or natural)


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Trinidad, Nub, Partagas Black.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Oliva G Cameroon and Maduro


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

If one goes to a B&M to purchase sub $5 cigars then we're talking about a horse of a different color. Usually one can find great deals under $5 online...I rarely find $5 and under cigars at B&M's to be a great deal. The B&M's are trying to maintain their business and selling a lot of $5 and under isn't really a good business model to aspire to. Having said that I'm not saying they don't have some good cigars...it really depends on the B&M.


----------



## Mayne Street (Jan 21, 2011)

I compiled an Excel database with a listing of under $6 cigars (most on the list are actually under $4). All of the cigars on the database have been recommended here. Send me a PM with your email and I can send it to you.

I had my first Gran Habano Vintage 2002 and that was AWESOME. The fact that I got it for $2 was even better.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

cigar auction sites you can buy most brands under $5. all it takes is cash and a little bit of time. As mentioned finding $5 sticks at a B&M is kinda tricky sometimes especially if your in a place like DC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Giantsbran1227 said:


> I would love some recommendations. When I go to the shop I usually just get whatever catches my attention. Any sub five dollar favorites you would recommend?


Only online Diesels at C.I.:biggrin1:


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Some the J.Fuego cigars are good value for money. The origin soft packs are one of the best cigars out there for around $2.5.


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

I've gotten Fuente Short Story for $4 online, so I'll go with that one


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, there's $5 cigars as in (everyday online price) and there's $5 cigars that normally retail for a much higher price either on sale or at auction. Big difference there.

Just the other day I won a box of 25 Padilla Miami torpedo's for $94. Now that's a damn good cigar for $3.76 and at that price, it gets my under $5 vote.

With "regular price - non sale" smokes, I'd have to rank the Diesel UC pretty highly for about $3. And the UC is the only Diesel worthwhile IMO.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 20, 2011)

You can find much better deals online than at B&M's, but I do like to support the B&M.

Padron's and Oliva's are your best bet.



MoreBeer said:


> Just the other day I won a box of 25 Padilla Miami torpedo's for $94. Now that's a damn good cigar for $3.76 and at that price, it gets my under $5 vote.


Damn that's a good deal. Excellent cigar.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Benchmade by Ashton.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Sancho Panza Double Maduro.

Arturo Fuente Curlyhead.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte 
Sancho Panza Double Maduro 
Padron Palmas, Londres - Maduro


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Benchmade by Ashton.


Wow - learn something every day! I had no idea Ashton made a sub-$5.00 cigar. I thought they charged at least that just for the band ...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tell me that I am not the only one, when viewing this thread, that doesn't break into song "five....five dollar....5 dollar foot looong...at Subway!"


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Tell me that I am not the only one, when viewing this thread, that doesn't break into song "five....five dollar....5 dollar foot looong...at Subway!"


Sorry - you're the only one.

Thank God.

:biggrin:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Tritones said:


> Wow - learn something every day! I had no idea Ashton made a sub-$5.00 cigar. I thought they charged at least that just for the band ...


And it is blended by Pepin! It's a win-win. :tu


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> And it is blended by Pepin! It's a win-win. :tu


I've liked the Ashtons I've smoked, but they didn't seem worth the price to me. I'll definitely have to try these.


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

-Padron x000 (natural or maduro)
-Sancho Panzo Double Maduro
-Oliva G (camaroon or maduro)
-5 Vegas Gold Maduro

All good cigars that can be found for under $5.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Tritones said:


> Sancho Panza Double Maduro.
> 
> Arturo Fuente Curlyhead.


+1 on the Panza, one of the things I always keep around (and I'm a broke student)!

Also, Victor Sinclair Primeros are great with a month or two. I'm not certain about the rest of the line, but the Primeros are solid.

Nubs, too.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

I also hear these are godly, but I haven't had a chance to try one yet:
Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 - Cigars International


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Only thing I can find under $5 in a local B&M (WA state tobacco taxes are retarded) that I really enjoy is the Benchmade. If your shopping online that really opens up the gates. AF Short Story, GH2002, Cain, Tat P's if they ever bring them back...


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Also...
-Arturo Fuente 858
-Onyx Reserve
-Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro #4
-Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

oliva V lancero usually under $5


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Has anyone said Diesel Unholy Cocktail yet?

If not..."Diesel Unholy Cocktail"


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I gotta go with pretty much anything by Oliva. You can get them consistently under $3, let alone $5. I've even picked up V's at right around $5 which is a awesome smoke. If I had to rank them the O would be on the bottom, but still a really good smoke. Maybe I should stop talking them up or a shortage will ensue and I'll be in trouble!


----------



## jrussett (Mar 8, 2011)

+1 for the victor sinclairs.....they have a great cameroon wrapper in the 55 series and if you can find any of their limited editions those a great as well and all fall under $5 a stick


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Tell me that I am not the only one, when viewing this thread, that doesn't break into song "five....five dollar....5 dollar foot looong...at Subway!"


For me, this song comes to mind:

YouTube - Soca Boys - one cent, five cent, ten cent, dollar

:woohoo:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Stinkdyr said:


> For me, this song comes to mind:
> 
> YouTube - Soca Boys - one cent, five cent, ten cent, dollar
> 
> :woohoo:


Ahhhh yes...Dolla Wine.....heard it on a booze cruise in Jamaica. The captain of the ship was "dancing" with a waitress and he got a little "excited" (so to speak) while dancing and didn't hide it very well...one of the most disturbing moments of my life.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is maybe a better visual.......for those who don't know what the puck we are talking about:

YouTube - White man trynna dolla wine

:woohoo:


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

I have heard good things about the Gran Habano Vintage, but I literally just tried 1 from a sampler and thought it was lacking taste and didnt like it at all.

Am I losing my taste buds, have a bad stick, or is stogie just not that great.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Oliva - G's and O's both hit your price point (online box prices). Flor de Olivas are even cheaper.

Sancho Panza Double Maduro

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro (actually, any of the IT's...the SF maduro is my fav)

Diesel UC

Padron x000

Gran Habano Vintage 2002

That should get you started :biggrin:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

MattNJ said:


> I have heard good things about the Gran Habano Vintage, but I literally just tried 1 from a sampler and thought it was lacking taste and didnt like it at all.
> 
> Am I losing my taste buds, have a bad stick, or is stogie just not that great.


Maybe you got a bad one. I love these things. Try to pick up a fiver on CBid and give them another chance.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Also, John Bulls are a great mild CT-wrapped smoke, for very little $$. Just let them rest a while-they're fairly grassy ROTT.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

MattNJ said:


> I have heard good things about the Gran Habano Vintage, but I literally just tried 1 from a sampler and thought it was lacking taste and didnt like it at all.
> 
> Am I losing my taste buds, have a bad stick, or is stogie just not that great.


I have given them a chance as well. 1 from a sampler, and also a 5er I picked up.

It just doesnt do it for me, mainly cuz all 6 sticks had a wicked tough draw and burned like hell. Needed to re light each and every one of them multiple times....

But a lot of BOTL's on here like em a lot.

Ive been hooked on a bundle from cuban crafters for my cheap daily smoke.

MUCH better than the GH2002 IMO.

Jim


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Chris R said:


> Some the J.Fuego cigars are good value for money. The origin soft packs are one of the best cigars out there for around $2.5.


That plus Oliva G and Short Story.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Flor De Olivia


----------

